# Penn Slammer 360 = USA oder China = ????



## michel66 (28. Januar 2009)

Hallo,
ich möchte mir zum Spinnfischen auf Köhler, Pollack eine Penn Slammer 360 zulegen.
Meine Frage dazu ... früher wurden die Rollen "Made in USA" hergestellt, heute wohl in China.

Gibt es da Qualitätsunterschiede bei den Rollen zwischen der "Made in USA" und "Made in China".

Wo kann man diese Rolle günstig erwerben????

Ich würde mich über Eure Tipps freuen. Vielen Dank.#6


----------



## Algon (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: Penn Slammer 360 = USA oder China = ????*

hallo,


michel66 schrieb:


> Wo kann man diese Rolle günstig erwerben????


 
bei Askari im Angebot, 65,95Euro.

MfG Algon


----------



## michel66 (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: Penn Slammer 360 = USA oder China = ????*

.... weißt Du etwas über die Unterschiede bei Slammern zwischen USA + China???


----------



## Algon (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: Penn Slammer 360 = USA oder China = ????*



michel66 schrieb:


> .... weißt Du etwas über die Unterschiede bei Slammern zwischen USA + China???


 
nö, weiß ich nicht.

MfG Algon


----------



## peschg (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: Penn Slammer 360 = USA oder China = ????*

Moin Michel,

guckst Du www.gerlinger.de,dann auf die Sonderangebotsliste.Die Slammer gibt es für 103,90 Euro+Versand!! Ich bin seit Jahren Kunde bei Gerlinger und noch nie enttäuscht worden.


----------



## Knurrhahn (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: Penn Slammer 360 = USA oder China = ????*

ich kann dir sagen wo da der Unterschied ist.
Nach den ersten grossen Fischen hat mein Schnurlaufröllchin den Geist aufgegeben.
Ich war sauer, kann ich dir sagen.
Da gleich beim ersten Einsatz passiert.
Ich habe sie genau dafür eingesetzt wo für du sie dir kaufen möchtest.


Gruss Knurri


----------



## trixi-v-h (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: Penn Slammer 360 = USA oder China = ????*

Wieso denken alle wenn ein Produkt aus China kommt das gleichzeitig auch eine negativere Qualität vorhanden ist? Wenn ein Audi aus Ungarn kommt interessiert es doch auch niemand. Unterschiede in der Qualität kommen doch nur zustande wenn das Qualitätsmanagment eines Konzerns nicht konsequent ist. Dabei ist der Produktionsstandort völlig sekundär.


----------



## michel66 (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: Penn Slammer 360 = USA oder China = ????*

Ich bin auf Nummer "sicher" gegangen und habe eben 2 Stück bei Gerlinger bestellt ... das steht auch der Hinweis "Made in USA".

Vielen Dank für Eure Tipps.


----------



## Dorschminister (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: Penn Slammer 360 = USA oder China = ????*



trixi-v-h schrieb:


> Wieso denken alle wenn ein Produkt aus China kommt das gleichzeitig auch eine negativere Qualität vorhanden ist? Wenn ein Audi aus Ungarn kommt interessiert es doch auch niemand. Unterschiede in der Qualität kommen doch nur zustande wenn das Qualitätsmanagment eines Konzerns nicht konsequent ist. Dabei ist der Produktionsstandort völlig sekundär.



so siehts aus, denn letztendlich traue ich den Dussels im Ami-Land auch nicht vielmehr zu als den China-Männern


----------



## Algon (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: Penn Slammer 360 = USA oder China = ????*



trixi-v-h schrieb:


> Wenn ein Audi aus Ungarn kommt interessiert es doch auch niemand.


 
und sind auch "MADE IN GERMANY" oder??


MfG Algon


----------



## trixi-v-h (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: Penn Slammer 360 = USA oder China = ????*

Steht drauf aber mehr auch nicht. Produziert in Györ.


----------



## singer (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: Penn Slammer 360 = USA oder China = ????*



trixi-v-h schrieb:


> Wenn ein Audi aus Ungarn kommt interessiert es doch auch niemand. Unterschiede in der Qualität kommen doch nur zustande wenn das Qualitätsmanagment eines Konzerns nicht konsequent ist. Dabei ist der Produktionsstandort völlig sekundär.


Mit dem Managment hat das rein garnichts zu tun und ist genauso falsch wie das sich überall die gleiche hohe Qualität produzieren lässt. Und Audi wird das in den nächsten Jahren spüren. Den die Fehler wurden gemacht und lassen sich nicht mehr korrigieren. Erst danach wird sich das erst ändern und eine ähnlich hohe Qualität wird dann möglich sein.


----------



## tidecutter (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: Penn Slammer 360 = USA oder China = ????*

Ich glaube nicht dass die Belegschaft mit nach China gegangen ist. Da sind in meinen Augen Differenzen nahezu überall zwangsläufig.


----------



## degl (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: Penn Slammer 360 = USA oder China = ????*



tidecutter schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht dass die Belegschaft mit nach China gegangen ist. Da sind in meinen Augen Differenzen nahezu überall zwangsläufig.



Und wenn Penn will, das die Rollen genauso gut sind wie vorher, dann bauen die Chinesen das genauso gut...............
Da aber vermutlich Penn Herstellungskosten sparen will(sonst wären sie mit der Produktion im Amiland geblieben), werden wohl auch möglicherweise Unterschiede da sein..........

Sonst hätte ja ne Produktionsverlegung wenig Sinn, na ja die Lohnstückosten bringen ja auch ganz schön was....

gruß degl


----------



## Algon (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: Penn Slammer 360 = USA oder China = ????*

kann man den erkennen wo die Rolle herkommt?
Oder muß man sich auf die Aussage de Verkäufers verlassen.
Ich kann mir ehrlich nicht vorstellen das es dadurch bei EINEM Produkt so große Unterschiede in der Qualität gibt. 

MfG algon


----------



## tidecutter (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: Penn Slammer 360 = USA oder China = ????*



degl schrieb:


> Sonst hätte ja ne Produktionsverlegung wenig Sinn, na ja die Lohnstückosten bringen ja auch ganz schön was....
> 
> gruß degl




Das der Punkt! Den einen Tag schrauben die als Tagelöhner eben Gartengeräte zusammen und am nächsten ne schicke Angelrolle.|rolleyes
Omnipotente Alleskönner aus den chinesischen Provinzen eben.|rolleyes
Da ist ne Super Qualität doch selbstverständlich. |rolleyes 
Seit dem werden wir ja mit so tollen Sachen wie zum Beispiel der Penn Commander oder ner WFT No Mono beglückt. Ich glaube, der alte Penn würde sich im Grabe umdrehen, wenn er sehen würde, was für ein Zeug seit wenigen Jahren unter seinem Namen oder einem optisch sehr ähnlichen Label vertrieben wird. Wirklich schade, wie in meinen Augen eine Marke abgewrackt wird. In spätestens 5 Jahren ist das entweder der absolute Billigheimer oder die Marke ist vom Markt verschwunden. Schade.|kopfkrat


----------



## Algon (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: Penn Slammer 360 = USA oder China = ????*

wo stellen den andere Hersteller her?


----------



## tidecutter (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: Penn Slammer 360 = USA oder China = ????*

Die Frage ist tendenziell und muss erweitert werden! Wo stellen sie wie lange her? Die Frage ist doch, ob das künstlich hingestellt ist oder dem eine natürliche Entwicklung und Reife von Produkten zu Grunde liegt


----------



## luecke3.0 (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: Penn Slammer 360 = USA oder China = ????*

Hallo,
wenn die Qualitätsansprüche gleich sind und das Qualitätsmanagment identisch arbeitet ist es völlig wurscht wo ein Produkt produziert wird!
Keine Firma kann es sich leisten auf Dauer mit nicht fähigen Prozessen zu arbeiten -> Prozessfähigkeit ist dann erreicht wenn nur ein minimaler Teil (im Promillebereich, um genau zu sein 64ppm) der Produktion fehlerhaft ist.

Die schlechte Qualität eines Produkts resultiert nur aus den Qualitätsansprüchen einer Firma, solange Penn diese nicht runterschraubt dürfte da kein Problem entstehen.

Der schlechte Ruf der Chinaklamotten kommt von den zugakauften Produkten einiger "Hersteller". D.h. da wird nur ein Produkt bestellt auf das dann der Name draufgedruckt wird, mit dem Produktionsprozess oder der Qualitätssicherung hat der AUftraggeber dann nichts zu tun.
Leider ist das bei Angelgerät heutzutage Gang und Gebe...
Die Kunst ist jetzt die Firmen oder Produkte rauszufiltern die ohne ein vernünftiges Qualitätsmanagement produzieren lassen bzw. produziert wurden...

Gruß
Lücke


----------



## Algon (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: Penn Slammer 360 = USA oder China = ????*



michel66 schrieb:


> Ich bin auf Nummer "sicher" gegangen und habe eben 2 Stück bei Gerlinger bestellt ... das steht auch der Hinweis "Made in USA".
> 
> Vielen Dank für Eure Tipps.


 
bitte berichte mal ob auf dem Rollenfuß "Made in USA" steht.

MfG Algon


----------



## Khaane (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: Penn Slammer 360 = USA oder China = ????*

Der Standort der Produktionsstätte ist grundlegend für die Qualität eines Produktes.

Hier spielen zig Faktoren mit ein, nur um mal einige kurz zu nennen 

- Qualifikationsgrad der Facharbeiter im Bereich Produktion & Endkontrolle 
- Qualitätsmanagement der Zulieferfirmen
- Qualität und Toleranz der eingesetzten Maschinen
---------------------------------------------------------

Man kann in China eine gleich hohe, wenn nicht gar höhere Qualität als in den USA produzieren, nur bezahlt man dafür entsprechend - Sonst würde die TICA TAURUS keine 150-200 € kosten 

Die Restbestände der Penn Slammer USA sind qualitativ besser als die der Penn Slammer China, dass kann man wunderbar in den US-Foren nachlesen. 

PS: Und ein Billiglohnland muss nicht zwangsläufig schlechtere Qualität abliefern, gutes Beispiel wäre die Türkei, da ist das türkische Toyota-Werk europaweit das Werk mit der höchsten Produktivität und der bestmotiviertesten Belegschaft mit den geringsten Krankheitstagen - Hier ist das Billiglohnland Türkei - branchenübergreifend europaweit führend  

*Billig muss nicht schlecht sein! 

*


> *Toyota*-Produktion in der *Türkei* mit höchster Präzision
> *Toyota* produziert im kleinasiatischen Adapazari Nehirkent, Swakarya, drei Modelle der Type Corolla. Das interne Qualitätsaudit des japanischen Automobilherstellers verlieh dem Werk für den *Toyota* Corolla Verso im September 2004 das Prädikat „best“, was einer Null-Fehlerproduktion gleich kommt.
> 
> Die Fahrzeugproduktion im kleinasiatischen Teil der *Türkei* rund um das Marmara Meer gehört zu den drei wichtigsten Exportbereichen des Landes am Bosporus. Sie hat einen Anteil von 15%. Dazu hat die *Toyota* Motor Manufacturing Turkey (TMMT) im abgelaufenem Jahr beträchtlich beigetragen: 150.000 Fahrzeuge produziert und 140.000 exportiert.
> ...



Quelle: http://209.85.129.132/search?q=cach...ta+türkei+fehlzeiten&hl=de&ct=clnk&cd=3&gl=de


----------



## Blindfisch72 (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: Penn Slammer 360 = USA oder China = ????*

Morgen,
nochmal zu Gerlinger. Im Katalog Sonderangebote/ Restposten gibts die Slammer mit Hinweis "Made in USA", da wird die 360 mit 355g Gewicht angegeben. (103,90€)
Im Hauptkatalog wiegt die Slammer 360  365g  und kostet 104,90 €. Das scheint dann die China-Rolle zu sein.

Gruß  Blindfisch


----------



## Jetblack (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: Penn Slammer 360 = USA oder China = ????*

naja ... wegen 10Gramm Gewichtsunterschied würd ich so einen Rückschluss noch nicht gerade ziehen, besonders wo die angegebenen Rollengewichte sowieso meist geschönt sind.

Ich bin auch mal gespannt, was am Rollenfuß steht .... ich denke es wird das C-Wort sein ...


----------



## Algon (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: Penn Slammer 360 = USA oder China = ????*

hallo,

wobei für mich wichtiger ist woher die Einzelteile kommen?
Wenn die Einzelteile weiterhin in den USA hergestellt werden, sehe ich kein Problem. Dann bau ich die Slammer einmal ausseinander und wieder zusammen und habe "Made in Germany":m

MfG Algon


----------



## singer (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: Penn Slammer 360 = USA oder China = ????*

Entscheident ist doch wie lange die Leute das machen, wie sorgfälltig können die das und welche Mittel die zur Verfügung haben. Und da muss man eben sagen ist die neue Slammer einfach nicht so gut wie die alte.

@ Khaane
Das mag zwar stimmen mit deinem Türken Toyota. Das sah aber am Anfang lange Zeit ganz anders aus. So lange bis die Mitarbeiter gelernt haben. Und das hat gedauert. 
Und wo stehen die anderen Werke von Toyota in Europa?????
In Deutschland werden die nicht gebaut, da würdest du Unterschiede sehen. Genauso wie es Unterschiede gibt zu den immer noch in Japan gebauten Kisten.


----------



## aurlandsfan (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: Penn Slammer 360 = USA oder China = ????*

Hallo,

ich fische seid einigen Jahren die Penn Slammer 260 und die 360 im Süß- sowie im Salzwasser. Ich bin mit beiden Rollen sehr zufrieden. Im Rollenfuß steht bei beiden; Made in USA.
Außerdem erkennt man USA Modelle von außen an der satinierten Kurbel. Also matt goldfarben und nicht hochglänzed. 
Die neuen Modelle kann ich nicht bewerten.

Gruß

aurlandsfan


----------



## luecke3.0 (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: Penn Slammer 360 = USA oder China = ????*

Hallo,
es kann zwei Gründe geben weswegen die China Slammer schlechter ist als das USA Modell.

1. Die Chinesen haben Probleme ihre Prozesse zu optimieren und den Qualitätsstandart der alten Produktion zu erreichen -> Das wäre dann aber nur temporär wenn die selbe Qualität von Penn gefordert wird wie bei dem alten Modell. Irgendwann hat sich das dann eingespielt.

2. Und das wäre ne Sauerei, die Qualitätsansprüche sind gesunken und Penn versucht nur durch den "guten NAmen" der Rolle nochmal Kasse zu machen. Vorallem wenn es nicht mit einer deutlichen Preissenkung einhergeht!!!
In so einem Fall sollte Penn um einen Imageschaden abzuwenden wenigstens den Namen der Rolle (z.B. Slammer II) ändern und den Preis anpassen!

Das wäre so als ob Porsche in ein aktuelles Modell auf einmal Trabbi-Motoren einbaut dem Kunden aber nichts davon erzählt.

Gruß
Lücke


----------



## Algon (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: Penn Slammer 360 = USA oder China = ????*



luecke3.0 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> es kann zwei Gründe geben weswegen die China Slammer schlechter ist als das USA Modell.


hat denn jetzt mal einer die beiden Modelle direkt mit einander verglichen?

MfG Algon


----------



## Khaane (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: Penn Slammer 360 = USA oder China = ????*



Algon schrieb:


> hat denn jetzt mal einer die beiden Modelle direkt mit einander verglichen?
> 
> MfG Algon



Das frage ich mich auch, das Spekulieren macht wenig Sinn, wenn man keinen richtigen Vergleich hat.

Werde nachher mal in den US-Foren nach einem Vergleichsreview suche#6n.


----------



## Blindfisch72 (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: Penn Slammer 360 = USA oder China = ????*

Morgen, musste ne weile überlegen, wo ich es gelesen hatte, aber jetzt hab ichs.
Zitat aus dem Wallerforum :
"Hi Leute,
ich möchte euch nun mal meine ersten Erfahrungen mit der neuen Penn *Slammer*, die ja seit diesem Jahr in China gebaut wird, nahebringen.
Absolut kein Qualitätsunterschied!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Optisch sind 2 kleine Änderungen vorgenommen worden. Die Spule ist anders beschriftet und die Kurbel ist nicht mehr matt, sondern glänzend.
Ansonsten alles identisch, auch das Getriebe - keine Veränderungen.
Kann euch die Rolle weiterhin empfehlen!!! "

"Penn hat alle Maschinen und Geräte für die *Slammer* Rollen nach China geschifft."


----------



## Taxidermist (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: Penn Slammer 360 = USA oder China = ????*

Ich fische nun seit einem Jahr eine 360er mit einer 40 LB Power Pro und bin mit der Rolle
sehr zufrieden,wegen der relativen dicke der verwendeten Schnur gibt es keine Probleme
mit deren Verlegung.Zuvor mit einer nur 7 Kg tragenden geflochtenen,hatte ich manchmal
Probleme weil sich die Schnurwicklungen einschnitten,zumeist wegen vorangegangener
Hänger,mit der Folge,dass es bei voll durchgezogenem Wurf sogar zu Abrissen der Köder
kam.
Ob es eine made in China,oder eine Ami-Rolle ist weiß ich nicht,aber im Rollenfuß steht
USA,dies soll aber auch bei der Chinaversion so sein!

Taxidermist


----------



## Blindfisch72 (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: Penn Slammer 360 = USA oder China = ????*

Hallo, hab da noch was dazu gefunden


> Fakt ist - die Rollen sind identisch mit den alten Modellen, auf dem Rollenfuß steht auch nicht mehr Made in USA (im deutschen WFT Katalog vielleicht....). Dies wurde entfernt. *Und auch auf dem Rollenkarton steht MADE IN CHINA*


----------



## GiantKiller (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: Penn Slammer 360 = USA oder China = ????*

also die spinfisher serie aus china ist in ordnung.
natürlich nicht mit einer stella zu vergleichen, aber absolut salzwassertauglich und robust.


----------



## degl (31. Januar 2009)

*AW: Penn Slammer 360 = USA oder China = ????*

Und wie bei vielen anderen Threads hier, scheint es immer wieder "reflexartig" zu Unmutsbekundungen gegen Rollen zu kommen, die in China produziert werden...................#c

Ich wage mal die Behauptung, das sämtliche Rollen unter 200€ mittlerweile in China oder Malaysia gefertigt werden

Ausnahmen werden eher selten sein

Und viele Millionen Angler werden auch kein Problem damit haben, denn in der Serienproduktion ist immer ne Qualitätstreuung zu finden und so kommt es dann hier und anderswo zu Äußerungen, das die Chinaquali nix taugt...................denke eher das es am Kaufpreis und an der "Endkontrolle" liegt

Und wagen wir auch mal den Angler und sein "Umgang" mit der Mechanik in unsere Überlegungen mit einzubeziehen.....

gruß degl


----------



## Bobster (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: Penn Slammer 360 = USA oder China = ????*

@degl

|good:

...dem ist nichts hinzu zufügen....

...es hat aber keinen Zweck, denn der nächste
Tröt diesbezüglich ist bestimmt schon in der mache...

...einen hab' ich noch:

Wie der Herr, so's Gescherr !


Bobster


----------



## Wollebre (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: Penn Slammer 360 = USA oder China = ????*



trixi-v-h schrieb:


> Steht drauf aber mehr auch nicht. Produziert in Györ.



Györ liegt in Ungarn und nicht in China


----------



## Algon (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: Penn Slammer 360 = USA oder China = ????*



Wollebre schrieb:


> Györ liegt in Ungarn und nicht in China


 
ich glaub das war auch auf Audi bezogen.
Ich habe mal mein Angelzeug untersucht.
Abu,Plano,Shimano usw. alles MADE IN CHINA.
Und würd es nicht drauf oder drin steht, würde man es nicht merken.


MfG Algon


----------



## shR!mp (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: Penn Slammer 360 = USA oder China = ????*

auf meiner slammer steht interessanterweise garnichts...weder auf dem Rollenfuß noch auf der Papschachtel noch in dem Heftchen das es dazu gab....hm... es steht nur im Deckel der Schachtel irgentwas mit Factorydepartement Philadelphia

Ich hab sie vor 1.5 Jahren beim AWS gekauft und sie läuft immernoch super....wobei sie auch noch kein Hecht wirklich belastet hat :g


----------



## michel66 (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: Penn Slammer 360 = USA oder China = ????*

Meine Bestellung bei Gerlinger habe ich storniert, denn mit wurde  mitgeteilt, das es keine USA-Rollen mehr sind, auf dem Rollenfuss sei nicht mehr USA vermerkt.

Nun, wenn schon nicht USA, dann habe ich bei Askari bestellt, dort kostet die Slammer 360 nur 67 EUR.

Ich habe gleich 2 Stück davon bestellt, der Kurs ist gut, mal sehen, wo die Dinger hergestellt worden sind.


----------



## degl (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: Penn Slammer 360 = USA oder China = ????*



michel66 schrieb:


> Meine Bestellung bei Gerlinger habe ich storniert, denn mit wurde mitgeteilt, das es keine USA-Rollen mehr sind, auf dem Rollenfuss sei nicht mehr USA vermerkt.
> 
> Nun, wenn schon nicht USA, dann habe ich bei Askari bestellt, dort kostet die Slammer 360 nur 67 EUR.
> 
> Ich habe gleich 2 Stück davon bestellt, der Kurs ist gut, mal sehen, wo die Dinger hergestellt worden sind.


 
Und Interessant wäre wie gut oder schlecht sie nun funktionieren
Berichte dann mal...........#6

gruß degl


----------



## Trickyfisher (15. Mai 2009)

*AW: Penn Slammer 360 = USA oder China = ????*

Hallo Kollegen
Bin gerade auf den Trööt gestoßen, ist zwar schon älter, aber ev. interessiert´s noch wen.
Ich hab mir vor 2 Jahren eine Penn Spinnfisher 850 SSM gekauft, ebenfalls made in China, und hab diese Rolle beim Jigging im Jemen aufs gröbste misshandelt.
Und die Rolle ist immer noch wie neu.
Weiß nicht, wie die USA Teile waren, aber meine Chinarolle ist tadellos.
Grüße
Johannes


----------



## bobbl (17. Mai 2009)

*AW: Penn Slammer 360 = USA oder China = ????*

Habe gestern meine 360er Slammer "eingeweiht", noch ist sie mit Mono bestückt, da die Geflochtene erst morgen ankommen wird -.-
Das Wickelbild mit der 30er Mono ist in Ordnung und die Rolle an sich sehr stark.
Einen 40 Gramm Bucktailspinner zieht die wie nix


----------



## bobbl (21. Mai 2009)

*AW: Penn Slammer 360 = USA oder China = ????*

So
Hat vllt noch jemand Erfahrungen mit der China Slammer gesammelt?
Bzw Khaane: Hast du schon einen Foreneintrag gefunden Ami vs China?

lg


----------



## detlef pohl (27. August 2009)

*AW: Penn Slammer 360 = USA oder China = ????*

Hallo Leute,
ich fische seit ein paar Jahren fünf USA-Slammer und habe mir vor ein paar monaten ein 360er China-Modell dazu gekauft.
Weil ich es auch wissen wollte habe ich beide Varianten
demontiert und muss euch sagen, daß die aus Amiland in
punkto Qualität bei mir weit vorne liegt. 
Als erstes fiel mir auf, daß das Gehäuse und der Rotor der USA-Rolle auch innen komplett lackiert ist.
Bei der chinesischen, oho...., blankes Alu. Für`s Süsswasser
vielleicht ok aber ich denke bei regelmässigem Gebrauch im
Salzwasser nicht. Kommt Aluminium mit Salzwasser in Kontakt
fängt es an zu oxidieren.
Das Hauptantiebsrad im Getriebe, oh Wunder,ist nicht aus dem gleichen Material wie im Ami-Modell. Farblich sofort zu
erkennen. Ist irgendein anderes metall und sieht für mich nicht rostfrei aus.
Geht man weiter in`s Detail findet man noch weitere Unterschiede.
Meiner Meinung nach sollte dort wo Slammer draufsteht auch Slammer drin sein.  Ich werde meinen USA-Modellen die Treue halten und mir keine weitere aus China zulegen, weil die für mich jedenfalls nicht die Berechtigung hat den Namen Penn-Slammer zu tragen.
Ich hoffe euch damit weitergeholfen zu haben.

Bis dann, euer Lefty


----------



## Nordlichtangler (28. August 2009)

*AW: Penn Slammer 360 = USA oder China = ????*

Guter Bericht! #6

Ist eigentlich zu erwarten, und wie Knurrhahn als Praxisversagen beschreibt:
Schlechteres Material (Metalllegierungen), schlechtere Oberflächenbehandlung und Versiegelung, schlechtere Kugelager (im Schnurlaufröllchen), schlechtere Fettung, ....
sowas kennen wir von ALLEN billig produzierten und billig angebotenen Rollen zur Genüge - da ist sozusagen Billig-Asia-Standard geworden. 

Kann man drüber zetern, drüber jammern, aber gekauft wird es wegen "sehr günstig" eben in Masse doch, und die teuren besser gemachten Produkte sind auf dem Rückzug.
Wenn man sich wie mit dem Austausch eines Schnurlaufröllchenkugellagers und einem richtigen Nachfetten der NEUEN unverschlissenen Rolle behelfen kann - das ist auch ein Weg, vor allem wenn es eben keine orginalen Slammers für bummelige 189 EURonen mehr gibt ...


----------



## Algon (28. August 2009)

*AW: Penn Slammer 360 = USA oder China = ????*

Hallo,

wobei das wieder in Richtung "Spekulation" geht.
Schlechtere "Farbe" #c
Schlechteres "Material" #c
usw.

meine Slammer laufen i.O.

MfG Algon

Edit: Bitte vergest aber auch nicht das die Slammer jetzt nur noch ein Drittel kostest. Und Drei halten länger als Eine #6


----------



## bobbl (28. August 2009)

*AW: Penn Slammer 360 = USA oder China = ????*

Hey Algon, wie ist es bei dir mit Geräuschen beim Einkurbeln von Geflochtener?


----------



## Algon (28. August 2009)

*AW: Penn Slammer 360 = USA oder China = ????*

lauter als meine ander Rollen.|rolleyes


MfG Algon


----------



## bobbl (28. August 2009)

*AW: Penn Slammer 360 = USA oder China = ????*

Hab jetzt mal die Schnur auf ne Blue Arc gezogen und kann jetzt sagen, dass es nciht an der Rolle liegt.
Ist ungefähr das gleiche Geröusch bei Slammer und Arc.
Habe mal wieder aus ner Fliege nen Elefanten gemacht...
Schnur wird jetzt getauscht.
mfg


----------



## Professor Tinca (28. August 2009)

*AW: Penn Slammer 360 = USA oder China = ????*

Welche Schnur war es denn?


----------



## Professor Tinca (28. August 2009)

*AW: Penn Slammer 360 = USA oder China = ????*

Hat sich schon erledigt. Im Raubfischforum stehts ja.|rolleyes


----------



## Carras (28. August 2009)

*AW: Penn Slammer 360 = USA oder China = ????*

Naja,

Spekulationen hin oder her. Lücke hat schon recht.

Das ist Sache von Penn selbst.

Produkte aus China müssen nicht zwangsläufig schlechter sein. 

so wie es hier beschreiben wurde, ist es einfach so, daß die Qualitätsrichtlinien bei Penn geändert (herabgesetzt) wurden. 
Penn hätte absolut die Möglichkeit, ganz exakte Produktionsrichtlinien sowie Qualitätsanforderungen bezügl. Produktionsprozess und verwendeter Bauteile, einfließen zu lassen. Sie könnten sogar vorschreiben, von welchem Lieferant die jeweilgen Bauteile kommen müssten. Dann würde sich bezüglich Qualitätsunterschieden nichts ändern.

So wie es ausschaut ist aber genau das nicht der Fall. Daher die Unterschiede.
Allerdings darf man auch nicht meckern, schliesslich kosten die Rollen auch nicht mehr so viel wie noch vor drei Jahren.

Meine Sargus kommt auch aus China,...aber mal im Ernst,....das allermeiste unserer Angelsachen stammt aus Asien (China, Malaysia, Korea, usw.). Sonst wären viele der tollen Preise gar nicht möglich.

Wer in seinem Leben völlig auf Chinaware verzichten möchte,......na dann viel Spass im Strohhütten oder Höhlenleben.
Denn,...selbst wenn irgendwo drauf steht,..."Made in Germany" kann das Innenleben eines solchen Produktes, zu hohem Anteil aus Chinamaterial bestehen.
Auch Deutsche Hersteller können sich dem Preisdruck nicht verschliessen und sind letzten Endes dazu gezwungen, ihr Material aus Fernost zu hohlen.

Und Schuld,...sind wir da selber,....weil: "wir sind ja nicht Blöd man",...bzw. "ist Geiz ja Geil."

Gruß

Carras


----------



## Mr. Sprock (28. August 2009)

*AW: Penn Slammer 360 = USA oder China = ????*



detlef pohl schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> ich fische seit ein paar Jahren fünf USA-Slammer und habe mir vor ein paar monaten ein 360er China-Modell dazu gekauft.
> Weil ich es auch wissen wollte habe ich beide Varianten
> demontiert und muss euch sagen, daß die aus Amiland in
> ...




Danke für den Bericht!
Kannst du bitte Bilder dazu einfügen (Rotor)?
Danke.

Noch eine Anmerkung:
Welche hochwertigen Rollenkörper aus Alu Druckguss anderer Hersteller sind innen lackiert?
Stella?


----------



## Khaane (28. August 2009)

*AW: Penn Slammer 360 = USA oder China = ????*

Hab mir die Slammer mehrmals im Laden angeschaut - Einige lieben die Rollen, ich kann das absolut nicht nachvollziehen.

Kann mir da jemand auf die Sprünge helfen, was an der Rolle so toll ist?

- Schlechter Lauf
- Schlechte Schnurwicklung
- Ätzende Optik
- Hohes Gewicht

Und wirklich solide wirkt die Rolle auch nicht, jedenfalls nicht solider als ne Taurus oder Cardinal.


----------



## bobbl (28. August 2009)

*AW: Penn Slammer 360 = USA oder China = ????*



detlef pohl schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> ich fische seit ein paar Jahren fünf USA-Slammer und habe mir vor ein paar monaten ein 360er China-Modell dazu gekauft.
> Weil ich es auch wissen wollte habe ich beide Varianten
> demontiert und muss euch sagen, daß die aus Amiland in
> ...




Beweise`?


----------



## Algon (28. August 2009)

*AW: Penn Slammer 360 = USA oder China = ????*



Khaane schrieb:


> - Schlechter Lauf


Kenne schlechteres für mehr Geld



Khaane schrieb:


> - Schlechte Schnurwicklung


^^



Khaane schrieb:


> - Ätzende Optik


Geschmacksache



Khaane schrieb:


> - Hohes Gewicht


Noch im Rahmen.

Sie ist halt ein Traktor.|rolleyes

MfG Algon


----------



## Ullov Löns (28. August 2009)

*AW: Penn Slammer 360 = USA oder China = ????*



Khaane schrieb:


> Hab mir die Slammer mehrmals im Laden angeschaut - Einige lieben die Rollen, ich kann das absolut nicht nachvollziehen.
> 
> Kann mir da jemand auf die Sprünge helfen, was an der Rolle so toll ist?
> 
> ...




Die Schnurwicklung ist ok - selbst mit 10er FL zum Dorschangeln, die Rolle ist robust, hat keinen Schnickes und ein megageiles Design. Das Gewicht ist hoch, aber man kann nicht alles haben. Eine Vollmetallrolle mit 300g ist nun mal nicht möglich.


----------



## Khaane (28. August 2009)

*AW: Penn Slammer 360 = USA oder China = ????*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Die Schnurwicklung ist ok - selbst mit 10er FL zum Dorschangeln, die Rolle ist robust, hat keinen Schnickes und ein megageiles Design. Das Gewicht ist hoch, aber man kann nicht alles haben. Eine Vollmetallrolle mit 300g ist nun mal nicht möglich.



Darf ich die Ironie behalten, die ich gefunden habe. |kopfkrat


----------



## Ullov Löns (28. August 2009)

*AW: Penn Slammer 360 = USA oder China = ????*

Wie meinst du das? Ich habe zwei von den Dingern.


----------



## Bobster (28. August 2009)

*AW: Penn Slammer 360 = USA oder China = ????*

Ich habe 3 :m

...und was mich sehr beruhigt ist die Tatsache,
das ich mir in meinem Leben keine neue PS kaufen brauche.

Die hält ewig !


Einsatzbereiche sind vorgegeben..alles
andere ist Geschmacksache...sprach der Igel
und stieg von der Klobürste


----------



## Algon (28. August 2009)

*AW: Penn Slammer 360 = USA oder China = ????*



Bobster schrieb:


> Ich habe 3 :m
> 
> ...und was mich sehr beruhigt ist die Tatsache,
> das ich mir in meinem Leben keine neue PS kaufen brauche.
> ...


 
Ich habe auch 3.
"Nicht schlecht sprach der Specht und hämmerte die Elster."|rolleyes

MfG Algon


----------



## Jason V (29. August 2009)

*AW: Penn Slammer 360 = USA oder China = ????*

Hallo!
Habe auch ne Penn Slammer. Allerdings ne 460. Hab sie letzten Monat gekauft. Angeblich soll sie noch aus den USA sein. Da ich das nun gelesen hab, von wegen nicht innen lackierter Deckel, musste ich sie aufmachen. Mich traf fast der Schlag |supergri
Aber ich finde die sieht doch von innen reichlich geschmiert aus?! Da hab ich schon andere Rollen aufgemacht die weniger gefettet waren.
Also hab ich hier doch nen China Produkt?

Gruss


----------



## Algon (29. August 2009)

*AW: Penn Slammer 360 = USA oder China = ????*

Hallo,

was steht den auf dem Rollenfuß?

MfG Algon


----------



## Jason V (29. August 2009)

*AW: Penn Slammer 360 = USA oder China = ????*

Hallo!
Da steht irgendwie gar nichts drauf....


----------



## powermike1977 (29. August 2009)

*AW: Penn Slammer 360 = USA oder China = ????*

dann kommt die aus china....denn wenn die amis schonmal was gut machen, dann schreiben sie auch drauf dass sie es waren .
habe die 360er - wahrscheinlich china modell. muss sagen - ist der hammer. aber wie mit jeder religion ... aehh rolle ... kann ich nicht sagen ob sie die einzig ware ist, und ob die alte version besser sein soll. ist wie mit allem hier im ab diskutierten. indizien, bauchgefuehl, selbsteinstellung und groessenwahn praegen jede wahrnehmung!
schoenes we!
mike


----------



## Jason V (29. August 2009)

*AW: Penn Slammer 360 = USA oder China = ????*

Hallo!
Ja, ich muss auch sagen, dafür das die Rolle dann wohl aus China kommt, macht sie einen sehr soliden Eindruck mit eigentlich guter Verarbeitung.
Das USA Modell hab ich allerdings auch noch nicht gesehen


----------



## Nordlichtangler (29. August 2009)

*AW: Penn Slammer 360 = USA oder China = ????*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Die Schnurwicklung ist ok - selbst mit 10er FL zum Dorschangeln, die Rolle ist robust, hat keinen Schnickes und ein megageiles Design. Das Gewicht ist hoch, aber man kann nicht alles haben. Eine Vollmetallrolle mit 300g ist nun mal nicht möglich.


Muss ich mir, bar jeder Ironie oder Kritik, einfach erstmal notieren und vermerken! |supergri


----------



## Ullov Löns (29. August 2009)

*AW: Penn Slammer 360 = USA oder China = ????*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Muss ich mir, bar jeder Ironie oder Kritik, einfach erstmal notieren und vermerken! |supergri



Jep kein Thema. Das mit dem Design ist natürlich Ironie. ich muß allerdings dazu sagen, dass ich die Rollen nur zum Schleppen benutze und dafür sind sie gut genug. Zum normalen Angeln wäre das für mich nix.


----------



## bastelberg (29. August 2009)

*AW: Penn Slammer 360 = USA oder China = ????*



Jason V schrieb:


> Hallo!
> Ja, ich muss auch sagen, dafür das die Rolle dann wohl aus China kommt, macht sie einen sehr soliden Eindruck mit eigentlich guter Verarbeitung.
> Das USA Modell hab ich allerdings auch noch nicht gesehen



Also ich habe 2 Spinfischer SS, eine 4500 ( 10 Jahre alt) und eine 4400( 7 Jahre alt) und nie Probs gehabt. Verwende die beiden Rollen ausschließlich zum Hochseeangeln. Werde mir noch eine Slammer dieses Jahr im Herbst genehmigen. Bin ja dann vor Ort. Und obwohl die Rollen, wie auch alles, aber wirklich alles, andere was du in den USA kaufst, made in China ist, ist die Qualität eben der Fa. PENN entsprechend sehr gut.


----------



## Wanderer (29. August 2009)

*AW: Penn Slammer 360 = USA oder China = ????*



Carras schrieb:


> Naja,
> Meine Sargus kommt auch aus China,...aber mal im Ernst,....das allermeiste unserer Angelsachen stammt aus Asien (China, Malaysia, Korea, usw.). Sonst wären viele der tollen Preise gar nicht möglich.
> Carras



Tolle Preise, ja, bei der Slammer hat der Markt das glücklicherweise so reguliert. Penn hat sich das aber sicher anders vorgestellt, die Rollen kosten jetzt nur noch 1/3 vom ehemaligem Preis.

Ein anderes Beispiel ist TICA. Vor ca. 10 - 15 Jahren hatte Angelsport Moritz die alleinigen Vertriebsrechte für TICA Rollen in Deutschland. Damals waren das "No-Name" Rollen die kaum ein Mensch kannte. Dann hat Ockert die Vertriebsrechte übernommen und durch Werbung und Präsentation fast über Nacht eine "Edelmarke" mit entsprechenden Preisen daraus gemacht. Das sind nur Fakten, ich möchte damit jetzt keine Diskusion über die Qualität und Preise von TICA Rollen auslösen. Ich wollte nur zeigen, wie heute hochpreisige Produkte entstehen. Das kann ja manchmal sogar berechtigt sein.

Und noch eine dritte Anmerkung: Wenn man die Ansprüche hier im Anglerboard so verfolgt, stellt man fest, das mittlerweile viele Angler bereit sind, qualitativ bessere Angelrollen zu bezahlen. Leider gibt es dann aber nur noch die "High End" Shimano und Daiwa Rollen. Und die sind dann nicht einmal alle in Deutschland erhältlich. Ich bin mal gespannt, wann endlich ein Hersteller diese Lücke entdeckt und durch wirklich qualitativ hochwertige Produkte schließt.


----------



## Algon (29. August 2009)

*AW: Penn Slammer 360 = USA oder China = ????*



Wanderer schrieb:


> Leider gibt es dann aber nur noch die "High End" Shimano und Daiwa Rollen. Und die sind dann nicht einmal alle in Deutschland erhältlich. Ich bin mal gespannt, wann endlich ein Hersteller diese Lücke entdeckt und durch wirklich qualitativ hochwertige Produkte schließt.


naja, um die 100 €uro gibt es doch schon gute Sachen.

MfG Algon


----------



## Nordlichtangler (29. August 2009)

*AW: Penn Slammer 360 = USA oder China = ????*



Wanderer schrieb:


> Und noch eine dritte Anmerkung: Wenn man die Ansprüche hier im Anglerboard so verfolgt, stellt man fest, das mittlerweile viele Angler bereit sind, qualitativ bessere Angelrollen zu bezahlen. Leider gibt es dann aber nur noch die "High End" Shimano und Daiwa Rollen. Und die sind dann nicht einmal alle in Deutschland erhältlich. Ich bin mal gespannt, wann endlich ein Hersteller diese Lücke entdeckt und durch wirklich qualitativ hochwertige Produkte schließt.


Und wenn man das weiterdenkt, dann ist man schnell bei einem wirklichen und individuellem Konzept der Selbstkonfektion einer Rolle nach eigenem Gusto. :m
Wenn man Gehäusefarbe, Spulenaustattung, Kurbel und Knauf, Rotor aus Kunststoff oder Metallguss, Zahnräder in hoher oder niedriger Qualität, die Kugellagerzahlen und Qualitäten zusammensetzen kann, dann wäre es durchaus möglich, Rollen von 80-400 EUR individuell zu konfigurieren, Hätten bestimmt viele dieser Angler auch Spaß dran, machen ja eh schon viele in bescheidenem Umfang.
Und der Hersteller könnte im Direktvertrieb die Rollen ohne Marketingverluste, Lagerung etc. an den Angler bringen. Am PC sitzen sie alle ...
Wäre ich sofort dabei, wenn die Basismechanik der Rolle stimmen würde... #6

Dann wären Shimano und Daiwa kein Highend mehr ...


----------



## Wanderer (29. August 2009)

*AW: Penn Slammer 360 = USA oder China = ????*

Ganz gut ist eben relativ. Man braucht sich nur die ganzen Diskusionen hier anzuschauen.


----------



## Wanderer (29. August 2009)

*AW: Penn Slammer 360 = USA oder China = ????*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Und wenn man das weiterdenkt, dann ist man schnell bei einem wirklichen und individuellem Konzept der Selbstkonfektion einer Rolle nach eigenem Gusto. :m
> Wenn man Gehäusefarbe, Spulenaustattung, Kurbel und Knauf, Rotor aus Kunststoff oder Metallguss, Zahnräder in hoher oder niedriger Qualität, die Kugellagerzahlen und Qualitäten zusammensetzen kann, dann wäre es durchaus möglich, Rollen von 80-400 EUR individuell zu konfigurieren, Hätten bestimmt viele dieser Angler auch Spaß dran, machen ja eh schon viele in bescheidenem Umfang.
> Und der Hersteller könnte im Direktvertrieb die Rollen ohne Marketingverluste, Lagerung etc. an den Angler bringen. Am PC sitzen sie alle ...
> Wäre ich sofort dabei, wenn die Basismechanik der Rolle stimmen würde... #6
> ...



Das würde ich für eine geniale Idee halten. #6#6


----------



## Algon (29. August 2009)

*AW: Penn Slammer 360 = USA oder China = ????*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Wenn man Gehäusefarbe, Spulenaustattung, Kurbel und Knauf, Rotor aus Kunststoff oder Metallguss, Zahnräder in hoher oder niedriger Qualität, die Kugellagerzahlen und Qualitäten zusammensetzen kann, dann wäre es durchaus möglich, Rollen von 80-400 EUR individuell zu konfigurieren,


Das Problem wird sein:
wer kauft denn eine 400€ Rolle,
wenn man nicht sieht was sie gekostet hat.|kopfkrat

MfG Algon


----------



## Wanderer (29. August 2009)

*AW: Penn Slammer 360 = USA oder China = ????*



Algon schrieb:


> Das Problem wird sein:
> wer kauft denn eine 400€ Rolle,
> wenn man nicht sieht was sie gekostet hat.|kopfkrat
> 
> MfG Algon



Ach, ich denke, selbst das würde man sehen können, aber eben nur dann, wenn das für den Käufer auch wichtig ist! 
Genau das sind dann auch die Vorteile, die eine Konfiguratorlösung zu bieten hätte.

Unser Det hätte dann bestimmt eine außerlich schlichtere Rolle mit Innereien vom Feinsten und bei manchen wäre es eben anders herum.


----------



## Algon (29. August 2009)

*AW: Penn Slammer 360 = USA oder China = ????*



Wanderer schrieb:


> Ach, ich denke, selbst das würde man sehen können...


Woran, an der Farbe?

MfG Algon


----------



## Nordlichtangler (29. August 2009)

*AW: Penn Slammer 360 = USA oder China = ????*



Algon schrieb:


> Das Problem wird sein:
> wer kauft denn eine 400€ Rolle,
> wenn man nicht sieht was sie gekostet hat.|kopfkrat


Kein Problem, dafür wird gleich die individuelle passende IIOC (Individual International Owners Card) für die Angelkumpels und anderes zu beieindruckendes Publikum mitgedruckt und eingelegt. :vik:
Digital natürlich per mail zugestellt, um die Boardies sofort frühstmöglich zu informieren und imponieren. #x #g

1000mal geiler als bisher, eine "Urkunde" anstelle nur Gesabbel, :m
so kann man dem zum Beeindrucken angetretenen Angelkumpel die Urkunde in die Hand drücken und ihn parallel noch mit den mega-duper-Eigenschaften des neuen Rollenproduktes vollsabbeln, und dann ist darin noch die Design Eigenleistung - ganz wichtig, und der Statuswert ist praktisch 3mal so hoch! :vik:

Individual International Owners Card ** Metanium Body Super Reel No.117389:
---------------------------------------------------------------------
+ Messing- oder Stahlgetriebe
+ INA-Hochleistungskugellager oder Weltraumkugellager
+ Raumfahrtbeschichtung hier und dort, 
...

das kann man wunderfein auflisten.  

Und das Design, was aufwendiger aufgespritzt, Blenden angesetzz, angebaut oder mehrschichtig lackiert wird, das spricht eh für sich selber. Ob die Marbeler MArbels wollen, ein echter Gun-Smoke oder Military Look, das würde sich schnell entwickeln und entscheiden.

Braucht eine Branzino ein Preisschild?

Das witzigste: Sowas tun Firmen wie Shimano und Daiwa ja eigentlich jetzt schon, ein Rollenmodell wird in mindestens 3-4 Versionen, aber auch schon 10 gesichteten Modell-Ableitungen auf den Markt gebracht. Wenn man die DE, EU, US und JP Modelle mal auf Gehäusegleichheiten betrachtet, wird das leicht ersichtlich.

Und die Ex.Ryobi-Schmiede stellt aus ganz wenigen Grundmodellen ganz viele Varianten für ganz viele Vertriebslabels her, dabei waren das bisher nur Applause, Zauber und Ecusima (Kunststoff-Applause) und Excia (reduzierte Zauber), also 2-4 Grundmodelle, wie man will. Der Rest ist abgeleitet.

Und sowas wird dann mit gesteckten Kugellagern/Gleitlagern, anderen Spulen, Kurbeln und eben Farben und Blenden sowie den Aufdrucken als verschiedene Rollen vermarktet. Die günstigen sparen sich gleich viele Aufdrucke und machen das nur noch auf den Spulen, am einfachsten sogar in Klebebandtechnik.

Das Problem nur: Man bekommt nicht genau die Rolle, die man eigentlich haben will, sondern nur eine aus der Handvoll angebotenen Produkte. Und da ist dann die Farbe falsch, das Ding glittert zuviel oder zuwenig (Rolex-Effekt), hat zuwenig Schmankerl drin, ist mir zu teuer oder zu billig, hab ich falsche Kurbel dran, zuwenig oder zuviel E-Spulen, vlt. brauch ich gleich 5, und farbig je nach Schnur?

Ich hätte z.B. gerne mattschwarze Spulen und Kurbeln und Bügel,
aber gerne die gleiche passende Lackierung wie der Blank am Body und Gehäuse (dk.grün, dk.blau, dk.rubinrot), damit das wirklich zur Rute paßt und nicht immer so eigentlich gar nicht. 
So ein besserer griffreundlicher Rollenfußgriff wäre mir auch was wert 
Und Weichplastik finde ich oberpfui, am Kurbelknauf und am Griffpolster und als Lack usw., 
dafür dürften die Knäufe gerne immer aus Holz oder hochfestem Kork sein. :k


----------



## Algon (29. August 2009)

*AW: Penn Slammer 360 = USA oder China = ????*

:q
macht dir doch mal die Mühe und entwerfe mal ein Paar
"Rollenquartett" Karten.|rolleyes

MfG Algon


----------



## Nordlichtangler (29. August 2009)

*AW: Penn Slammer 360 = USA oder China = ????*

Ja, 100 Mio Stück in allen Varianten ... 

Geht doch gerade darum, dass jeder seine individuelle Rolle bekommt, genau wie er oder sie will.

Wenn an Korkgriffrute, mit Korkknauf, wenn an Duplongriffrute, dann mit Duplonknauf, usw.

Das Zeugs ist alles vorhanden, kann aber nur in einer sehr sehr bescheidenen Variation angeboten werden. Das ist vergleichbar wie beim Auto, da kauft man ja auch eher den Neuwagen nach eigenen Vorstellungen, außer man nimmt ein Vorführwagen gegen extremen Preisnachlass.


----------



## powermike1977 (30. August 2009)

*AW: Penn Slammer 360 = USA oder China = ????*

moin,
det, das mit den individuell gestalteten rollen al la "dell computer" ist schon ne gute idee. leider gibt es glaube ich bei angelrollen das problem der zu geringen masse. das heisst, dass durch zu geringe produktion die einzelpreise imens hoch sein werden (da auch die einzelteile versch. produktionszahlen haben). das wiederum wuerde glaube ich vom markt dann so reguliert, dass nur bestimmte einzelteile zum ganzen zusammengesetzt werden koennen. und das wuerde den einzelnen evtl. zu sehr einschraenken...evtl. aber auch nicht...denke nur dass angler eine sehr spitze zielgruppe sind, mit wie man hier im board leisst vielen gemeinsamkeiten....und nochmehr unterschieden.
geh gleich mal mit der 360er jerken.
mike


----------



## bastelberg (30. August 2009)

*AW: Penn Slammer 360 = USA oder China = ????*

Dann wären Shimano und Daiwa kein Highend mehr ...[/QUOTE]

Was kann Shimano und Daiwa eigentlich mehr als die anderen, um nicht Mitchel noch zu vergessen.
Die Hauptsache ist, dass die Rollen so funktionieren wie sie sollen. Das mitlerweile alle Hersteller (auch DAM ) in China & Co produzieren lassen ist doch klar. Man will wettbewerbsfähig bleiben und um die Produktionskosten so gering wie möglich zu halten um die Gewinne zu steigern. Machen doch alle, bzw. die meisten Firmen. Fakt ist jedoch dass die Qualität darunter leidet, obwohl immer wieder das Gegenteil behauptet wird. Fakt ist auch: ein chinesischer Fabrikarbeiter ist nun mal nicht mit einem deutschen Facharbeiter zu vergleichen, d.h. deutsch= hohe Lohnkosten= gute Qualität= hoher Endpreis.
Aber die ganze Debatte hat mit dem eigentlichen Thema nicht zu tun. Werde mir trotz allem die Slammer kaufen, ob in USA oder China oder in Timbuktu gebaut.
ENDE


----------



## Nordlichtangler (30. August 2009)

*AW: Penn Slammer 360 = USA oder China = ????*



powermike1977 schrieb:


> det, das mit den individuell gestalteten rollen al la "dell computer" ist schon ne gute idee.


Da sind wir uns einig.  
Und ne Rolle mit allem drin und dran, und so wie man sie sich wünscht, das wäre fein. :m




powermike1977 schrieb:


> leider gibt es glaube ich bei angelrollen das problem der zu geringen masse. das heisst, dass durch zu geringe produktion die einzelpreise imens hoch sein werden (da auch die einzelteile versch. produktionszahlen haben). das wiederum wuerde glaube ich vom markt dann so reguliert, dass nur bestimmte einzelteile zum ganzen zusammengesetzt werden koennen. und das wuerde den einzelnen evtl. zu sehr einschraenken...evtl. aber auch nicht...denke nur dass angler eine sehr spitze zielgruppe sind, mit wie man hier im board leisst vielen gemeinsamkeiten....und nochmehr unterschieden.


Das Baukastenprinzip ist aber schon länger da, beherrschen die Hersteller lange. Die Ryobis und Spro Arcs und Nova bestehen aus vielen gleichen Teilen, und sehr viel ist kombinierbar.
Dann gibt es da schon einige Farben in den Lackierungen, nur immer spezifisch für einige Modelle.
Shimano hat das bei den mittleren Serien auch sehr stark, die ELF, Technium und weitere basieren auf einem Gehäusechassis. Da steckt man in der Montage unterschiedliche Zahlen von Kugellagern oder Kunststoffbuchsen rein, einige Teile können in einer leichten hochfesten Alu-Legierung oder Stahl sein. Getrieberäder aus verschiedenen Gusslegierungen über Aluminium, Zink-Mix-Legerierungen, Messing, Stahl oder Kunststoff - ist so alles schon im Einsatz und in einigen Rollen verschiedene Materialien im kombinierten Einsatz.
Die Bedruckung der Spulen und die Farbschemata differieren, eben für das eine Modell. Aber so einfach wie man aus der Super GT-FA eine Technium FA und daraus auch eine verbesserte Technium FA auf fast Twinpower-Level machen konnte, oder aus der Super-GT-RA eine Twinpower-XT-RA, das ist keine Tat, und bis auf Farbe und Aufdruck bleibt kein Unterschied. Und wenn ich nicht die gleichen Lager, sondern sogar bessere einsetze, bekomme ich sogar ein noch höherwertiges Modell.
Die Betankung mit mehr oder weniger hochwertigen Schmiermittel nicht zu vergessen. 

Was ich eben sehe, ist der klassische Vertriebsweg, der Chargen von Rollen aus Fernost ordert und hier über verschiedene Absatzwege an den Endkunden bringt. Spitze mit großen Sonderposten und Tiefpreisvermarktung ist da Moritz-KaKi. 
Dazu müssen die Rollenkartons immer zwischengelagert und geliefert werden, bis sie schließlich beim Endkunden auf dem Tisch sind. Und dazu können nicht beliebig vielen Typen und Varianten zwischengelagert werden, das kostet Geld und ist gebundenes Kapital, ohne Erlös, wenn die Rolle nun keiner haben will. Genau da hapert es, die Rolle kann im Absatz gar nicht weggehen.
Und dazu sind immer bestimmte Mindestmengen notwendig, damit so eine Charge aufgelegt wird und letztlich beim Handel verfügbar ankommt. Man kann aber eine gewisse Explosion an Varianten in Farben und Ausstattung aktuell schon beobachten, sexy Outfit sells, das wissen die Hersteller jetzt auch schon.
So kann man individuell zusammengestellte Rollen aber nicht verkaufen.

Wenn Deine Order per PC, Kombinationsprogramm zum Zusammenstellen und Internet auf unsichtbaren logistischen+verwaltungstechnischen Pfaden dann direkt zum Herstellort nach Fernost geht, und diese dort aus dem selben schon verfügbaren Teilespektrum (wird eigentlich das gleiche wie bisher produziert, nur Einzelstückweise abwechselnd) und ein bischen spezielle Lackierung Dir die individuelle Rolle zusammenstellen und bei der nächsten Fuhre mit nach DE zu einem Distributor liefern, dann kann das auch schnell und günstig sein. 
Selbst individuell mit der Post aus JP ist ja bezahlbar, aber das tut gar nicht not, wenn man 2 Wochen warten kann.


----------



## Algon (30. August 2009)

*AW: Penn Slammer 360 = USA oder China = ????*

durch die höheren Fertigungskosten hätte man wahrscheinlich weniger Rolle für sein Geld als jetzt.

MfG Algon


----------



## Nordlichtangler (30. August 2009)

*AW: Penn Slammer 360 = USA oder China = ????*

Durch die nur gering höheren Fertigungskosten (die Auftragsarbeit in der Montage ginge an mehr Teilekisten), bei Roboterverteilbändern mit einzelnen Bestückungsstationen aber sogar das eleminierbar, und die erheblich sinkenden Absatz-, Zwischenlagerungs- und Vermarktungskosten würde sich das deutlich lohnen müssen. Die Rollen lagern noch als Teile beim Hersteller, sind da simpel zentral durch Produktion auffüllbar, der Versand von E-Teilen geht genauso und mit dem gleichen Bestellsystem, und der Zwischenhandel wird ausgeschaltet und mit seinen Preisaufschlägen eleminiert.
Keine überflüssigen Einkäufe und rumlungernde Rollen mehr, die gingen dann zu 100% direkt an den Kunden.

Und mehr Kunden würden sich bei funktionieren eines solchen Rollenbestellprinzips wohl auch finden, zudem können ja alle nur zufrieden sein, weil sie sich das selber zusammengestellt haben, und nicht von einem preisoptimierenden Vertriebsfuzzi mit einer Mogelpackung geneppt werden.


----------



## Wanderer (30. August 2009)

*AW: Penn Slammer 360 = USA oder China = ????*

Vielleicht müsste man die Hersteller davon überzeugen, konfigurierbare Serien anzubieten. Diese könnten dann einfach nur als Einzelteile ausgeliefert werden. So wie es heute schon Rutenbauer gibt, könnte es dann auch Rollenbauer geben die dem Endverbraucher genau die Rolle zusammensätzen können, die er haben möchte.


----------



## Algon (30. August 2009)

*AW: Penn Slammer 360 = USA oder China = ????*



Wanderer schrieb:


> Vielleicht müsste man die Hersteller davon überzeugen, konfigurierbare Serien anzubieten.


gibt es doch, kauf Dir eine Stella und bau Teile nach deinem Wunsch aus.

MfG Algon


----------



## powermike1977 (30. August 2009)

*AW: Penn Slammer 360 = USA oder China = ????*

@angeldet: dont see it happen...zumindest von herstellerseite noch nicht, da die transparenz von deren seite eben deswegen so intransparent ist, damit die unterschiedlichen modelle immernoch fuer unterschiedliche preise an den mann gebracht werden koennen. 
was du von shimano erzaehlst wissen jetzt ausser dir nur 1% aller angler (die den threat hier lesen . ausserdme ist das ganze in ziemlich jeder industrie auf herstellerseite normal-siehe autos oder elektronika. nur eben der letzte schritt-eben der wo der kunde sein individuelles geraet von a-z zusammenstellen kann ist so gut wie nie gegeben.
aber...off-topic...nicht alles verraten, nachher kommt deine geschaeftsidee ohne dich zum erfolg .
cheers,
mike

p.s. habe gespinnert, da ich mehr mit barsch denn hecht gerechnet habe. und siehe da-habe so 10 barsche bis 35cm an den haken bekommen. schwimmen alle wieder.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (30. August 2009)

*AW: Penn Slammer 360 = USA oder China = ????*



Wanderer schrieb:


> Vielleicht müsste man die Hersteller davon überzeugen, konfigurierbare Serien anzubieten. Diese könnten dann einfach nur als Einzelteile ausgeliefert werden. So wie es heute schon Rutenbauer gibt, könnte es dann auch Rollenbauer geben die dem Endverbraucher genau die Rolle zusammensätzen können, die er haben möchte.


Das wäre die nächste gute Erweiterung: Teilekit für den Selberbauer, ist mindestens so spannend wie ein Puzzle und besser machbar als der Ikea-Schrank, kann man schön angenehm am Tisch bauen. 

Würde mit so einem Teilekonfigurationszusammenstellsystem auch sofort mit funktionieren.

Meine heutige Situation sieht so aus:
Eine Metallrolle von Ryobi/Arc muss erstmal wieder zerlegt, entfettet und gewaschen und dann neuer besser und mit besserem Schmiermittel gefettet werden, damit sie optimale Leistung und minimalen Verschleiß erreicht.
Dabei ist das entfetten und säubern aller Teile das aufwendigste, die verschmierten Teile auseinanderschrauben geht schlechter, als neue saubere zusammenzuschrauben. Also würde ich bei einem Teilesatz nur gewinnen. :m

Man darf aber die vorhandene Kontrolle durch den Zusammenbau nicht vergessen, dass da keine Fehlteile dabei sind, die einem in einem Bausatz unterkommen könnten, da lauert eine Tücke.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (30. August 2009)

*AW: Penn Slammer 360 = USA oder China = ????*



powermike1977 schrieb:


> aber...off-topic...nicht alles verraten, nachher kommt deine geschaeftsidee ohne dich zum erfolg .
> cheers,
> mike


Wenn's denn jemand machen täte, wäre ich ja selber froh, würde ich nur noch sowas kaufen. 

Vlt. erstelle ich mal so eine Software, das läge mir mehr, ist ohne Detailfachwissen zu Rollen wohl auch kaum möglich.

Das wirkliche materialmäßige Billigbauen geht nur noch in Asia zur Zeit.


----------



## Algon (30. August 2009)

*AW: Penn Slammer 360 = USA oder China = ????*

oder eine Angelzeitschrift wo alle 14 Tage ein Rollenteil dabei ist.

MfG Algon


----------



## Nordlichtangler (30. August 2009)

*AW: Penn Slammer 360 = USA oder China = ????*

|muahah: Das wäre natürlich was! :q


----------



## swingtra (24. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Penn Slammer 360 = USA oder China = ????*

hm ...

meine penn slammer 260 (20 er schnur mit unterfütterung) made in china funktioniert tadellos, die ich bis jetzt ausschliesslich zum forellen angeln an kurzer rute einsetze.

bei der bestellung dieser rolle ist mir aufgefallen, daß ich vergass, alle ersatzteile dieses modells selbst auszuwählen. leider fehlte hierzu die checkliste der teile auf der webseite, um die rolle in asien/deutschland/usa/dito komplett nach meinen Massgaben verfollständigen zu lassen, die farb-und materialvarianten wurden mir auch nicht angezeigt, eine erklärung der einzelnen materiallien und ihre eigenschaften konnte man auf jener seite auch nicht in erfahrung bringen, genausowenig wurde mir kein "konfigurator" auf jener seite angezeigt (um herauszufinden, ob diese Materialien sich überhaupt vertragen, z.b. "druckgus-antriebs-rad - titan-welle"). deswegen habe ich nur die standard-variante genommen und es ging für meinen einsatzbereich doch ziemlich gut.

... wäre also mal ganz gut so ne "konfigurator-webseite" zu entwickeln, so was ähnliches gibt es in anderen Bereichen schon längst: 
http://www.donic.de/index.php?screen=dstore.home&CVID=18738

http://www.donic.de/index.php?screen=dstore.home&CVID=18739

die devise: baue dir deinen schläger ... äh... rolle selber! 

dafür müsste man aber mal zuerst vorher eine länder - und gebietsspezifische umfrage durchführen, ob es überhaupt einen markt dafür gibt (in japan oder usa bestimmt, so meine Vermutung), dann kann man starten und  gute lieferanten suchen, die die Teile liefern, die was taugen und der markt sich wünscht.


----------



## singer (25. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Penn Slammer 360 = USA oder China = ????*

;+;+;+;+


----------



## Fischrohesser (9. November 2009)

*AW: Penn Slammer 360 = USA oder China = ????*

Hallo,
habe die Slammer 460 aus China. Die wurde 2008 mit geflochtener 0,20 er in Norwegen -Hitra- fast jeden Tag von mir eingesetzt. Ich fing große Köhler damit. Die Rolle habe ich nur am letzten Tag mit Süsswasser abgespült. Die Funktionalität ist top. Jederzeit würde ich dieses Teil wieder kaufen. 
Petri heil


----------



## wallerwoller (18. November 2009)

*AW: Penn Slammer 360 = USA oder China = ????*

man man man...kauft ihr euch echt ne slammer weil sie hier oder da gebaut wird??? also ich hab sie wegen: dem ht100 bremssyst., dem messing getriebe, der dreifach geführten achse und der integrierten nicht ausschaltbaren rücklaufsperre, die bei vielen anderen beim pilken als erstes den geist aufgibt. das sing halt penn patente und die will ich...oder halt nicht...egal wo der mist gebaut wird """punkt"!!!


----------



## bobbl (19. November 2009)

*AW: Penn Slammer 360 = USA oder China = ????*

Ich bin von der 360er so begeistert, dass ich mir die jetzt noch die 460er als Abo Prämie kommen lasse


----------



## Bobster (19. November 2009)

*AW: Penn Slammer 360 = USA oder China = ????*

..die Bremse ist ein Gedicht :q


...allerdings "hasse" ich die nicht ausschaltbare
Rücklaufsperre |evil: aus einem einfachen Grund.

Wenn ich so gedankenverloren vor mich dahinkurbel,
passiert es hin und wieder, dass ich mir alles bis in den ersten Ring kurbel |gr:.....und dann muß ich die Bremse benutzen.....

Das ist aber auch alles.
Ne Rollenserie fürs Leben, ein wenig überaltert (seasoned :q)
genau wie ich...


----------



## Algon (19. November 2009)

*AW: Penn Slammer 360 = USA oder China = ????*



Bobster schrieb:


> Wenn ich so gedankenverloren vor mich dahinkurbel,
> passiert es hin und wieder, dass ich mir alles bis in den ersten Ring kurbel


das kenne ich.|uhoh:
Mache mir jetzt immer ne Gummiperle vorm Wirbel, ist auch gesünder für die Sic Einlage.#6

MfG Algon


----------



## flowree (20. November 2009)

*AW: Penn Slammer 360 = USA oder China = ????*

mmh! man munkelt allerdings das PENN im zuge dieser Umstrukturierung ihren jahrzentelangen Kugellager-Hersteller gewechselt hat..

Außerdem hatten die alten Slammer/Spinfisher so ne Militär/Waffen - Legierung , die neuen sind normal lackiert..


----------



## Algon (20. November 2009)

*AW: Penn Slammer 360 = USA oder China = ????*



flowree schrieb:


> mmh! man munkelt allerdings das PENN im zuge dieser Umstrukturierung ihren jahrzentelangen Kugellager-Hersteller gewechselt hat..


Und? 



flowree schrieb:


> Außerdem hatten die alten Slammer/Spinfisher so ne Militär/Waffen - Legierung , die neuen sind normal lackiert..


Solange da kein rosa Fell drauf ist ist mir das wurst, halten und schützen mus es.
Wenn Penn den Preis beibehalten hätte, und dann solche Änderungen machen würde, wäre das ein ganz anderer Schuh. Aber so, und für den Preis.

MfG Algon


----------



## flowree (20. November 2009)

*AW: Penn Slammer 360 = USA oder China = ????*

@ algon


mir ist schon klar, dass es auch bei kugellagern mittlerweile genug gute, solide hersteller weltweit gibt..


mir dunkelt nur das dieser thread unterschiede zum usa und china-modell aufzeigen soll! oder?! 



Außerdem wollte ich die rolle nich unbedingt schlecht machen, man bekommt hier für 70eur solides gerät! meiner meinung nach aber eher nur fürs ablassen und hochkurbeln geeignet..


----------

